# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  الكاف يوقع عقوبات مغلظة على الأفريقي التونسي

## GSM-AYA

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم       على خلفية أحداث مباراة الأفريقي و الهلال السوداني بملعب رادس قبل أسبوع و التي أوقفت بموجبها المباراة قبل 10 دقائق من صافرة النهاية بسبب اقتحام الجمهور للميدان و الاعتداء على طاقم التحكيم قرر الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "الكاف" تغريم النادي الأفريقي بـ80 ألف دولار و اللعب مباراتين دون جمهور كما سيشارك الأفريقي انطلاقاً من الدور القادم في كأس الكونفدرالية بعد انسحابه من دوري الأبطال. وتتطلع الأوساط الرياضية في تونس أن تكون قرارات الكاف رحيمة بالنجم الساحلي الذي تنتظره عقوبة الانسحاب من مسابقة كأس الاتحاد الأفريقي بعد تخلفه عن مباراة الذهاب ضد كدنا يونايتد النيجيري بسبب اضطراب الوضع الأمني في نيجيريا وكانت الكاف قد قررت في وقت سابق انسحاب النجم و تأهل كدنا بالغياب في انتظار باقي العقوبات.

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شكرا اخى على المتابعة

----------


## Fannan1

متابعة ممتازة اخي 
تقبل مروري

----------

